# Sticky  What Did You Do With Your Havanese Today?



## 31818

Today I took Ricky for a 2+ mile walk in the morning. Chatted with a neighbor who has an all white Havanese mix rescue. Dogs played together and overmarked each other. After, I fed him his breakfast and washed his tear ducts and face, This afternoon we went to Home Depot to pick up some supplies for a project I'm working on. The staff at HD know him by name and want to fist bump him. Later we will go to WabaGrill to pick up a couple of Chicken Bowl specials for supper.


----------



## NotAMuggle

This morning after Piper's usual morning grooming rountine I tried to teach her "rollover" with these new holiday dog treats she likes. It did not prove successful. She knows many tricks but rollover has been tough to teach! I plan on looking up some more videos of how to do it.

Eventually we walked to the dog park. Two of Piper's good buddies were there - a female beagle (Sandy) and a male maltese/poodle mix (Gus). Piper and Sandy played chase/keepaway with a ball with each other for awhile and then she spent the rest of her time wrestling Gus. Sandy sometimes would run up to their little wrestlemania, let out a single bark, then run away again in an effort to get them to stop playfighting and chase her instead. Sometimes it worked lol.

On our walk back home she saw a dog outside of our building (who lives in our complex) who she is obsessed with - a female shih tzu named Cookie. Piper and Cookie played and wrestled as me and her mom talked. We passed a very small santa parade on the way home too. Piper didn't seem to notice or care about the dancing Santa on the fire truck though - sniffing each scaffolding beams proved far more interesting.


----------



## HappyCamper

Our alarm goes off at 6:00 on Sunday mornings. I usually wake up with my husband, but today I needed 30 more minutes of sleep. Bun Bun could not handle this change of routine, and came into the room and put her paws on the edge of the bed and sniffed my face every 5 minutes till I finally relented and got out of bed at 6:20. I made coffee and sat down on the sofa to read while my husband was going over his notes for his sermon this morning. She took turns sleeping on my lap and my husband's lap for an hour. Funny how she needs us to wake up so that she can sleep in the living room as opposed to the bedroom.  
Then she helped me make breakfast. She always helps by making sure that anything I drop on the floor is cleaned up quickly. She ate her breakfast also, and then we went for a walk on the property where she enjoyed barking at a deer, a rabbit, and the cats that live on the lower end of the property by the sanctuary. She helped me feed the cats, set up tables in one of the classrooms, unlock doors to buildings, carry my guitar into the sanctuary, and turn on heaters in the classrooms. 
After our walk she sat on the back of the sofa and got ready to watch cars come up the driveway and pass the house on their way to church. We said our goodbyes at 9:30... I am assuming she partied hard while we were gone and made it look like nothing happened by the time we retuned. She was overjoyed to see us at 12:30 and we played "chase the shark" and "catch the lobster." She is currently more fond of the shark, although lobster was her favorite last week. After our fun and games we got to work making persimmon bread with an abundance of persimmons that someone brought to church. She also watched me slice kiwi fruit and place it on the dehydrator. I am making dried fruit and nut baskets for gifts this year... I am now adding persimmon bread. 
Now she is helping my husband make dinner in the kitchen. She is the best kitchen helper!


----------



## LWalks

Love these! It’s a chilly, rainy day here, so it has been a very lazy day for the pups… very not lazy for us bc we’re in the midst of moving out for a renovation! One thing that’s been fascinating is how CALM both dogs have been. We’d said recently that Charlie’s anxiety seemed a little better since Jolene came home, but this was a real test because he really, really hates packing. He usually follows us around panting, and despite the epic scale of this packing (moving out of our bedroom and bathroom for the reno, plus packing for a month at my mom’s in RI and another month in Tahoe!) they’ve both been snoozing happily on the couch most of the day.

The most exciting part of their day was an outing to REI, where Jolene was very helpful picking up every piece of paper or cardboard she found on the floor of the store. I think she’s figured out that when she picks up something she’s not supposed to, she gets an even better reward if she drops it!

My lazy little bears below… let’s hope they’re this relaxed on our cross-country flight tomorrow night!


----------



## Moose’s Biggest Fan

We introduced Moose to his BIG cousin Ziggy, lucky for us Ziggy has all his shots and is impeccably well trained, so this was Moose’s first socialization with a dog outside of his litter. Watching them together was so much fun, Ziggy could not have been more gentle only playing with nose, allowing him time to rest when he got tired and generally slobbering all over him, these two had so much fun!


----------



## 31818

It has been raining all day today. Therefore our normal exercise routine has been disrupted. Bathroom breaks for Ricky have been limited to a quick dash to the backyard, lift a leg, and then a quick dash back into the house and a bit damp. Ricky did have his regular appointment with his groomer Violetta who comes to our house. Besides bath, blow dry, and brush out, and he got his bangs and beard trimmed as well as the fur on his foot pads. I was able to complete building my red oak platform storage bed. Ricky insists on being the construction supervisor and has no problem telling me when he thinks I am doing it all wrong. At the conclusion, Ricky had no problem bouncing on the bed as a test and he gave it two paws up, way up! Now he is telling me that all my work has made him very hungry and he wants dinner.

Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and we will get back to our regular exercise routine.


----------



## 31818

Upon waking this morning, Ricky and I went on a 3 mile hike in our adjacent wetlands. It is too cold this time of year to worry about fleas, ticks, mosquitos, and poisonous snakes in that area. We returned home hungry and both of us ate a hearty breakfast. Well, Ricky, Momi, and I decided to get a jump on the holiday grocery shopping by foraging for supplies early this morning, We went to the traditional West Coast alternative boutique grocery store scene - Trader Joe's, Aldi's, and Sprouts. Even early this morning things were bustling. And then we decided to have take-out lunch at a favorite Lebanese cafe, Upon returning home, I gave Ricky a "comfort break" outdoors and he didn't disappoint. Then it was playtime. Ricky disemboweled his squeaky Mallard Duck toy a couple of days ago and he deicided today that his Halloween squeaky ghost toy should meet the same fate. Ricky won the squeaky ghost toy playing Havanese bingo at the HCSC Halloween party last October. Then it was nap time...for both of us. 😴 Tonight we took an abbreviated walk because a Northwest wind was blowing bringing in the threat of rain. It was too cold for both of us. Ricky took advantage of his final outing of the night and we headed back home. Ricky is sound asleep next to me now. He is done for the day. I'll pick him up in a few minutes and put him in his crate. BTW, I cover his crate this time of year with a medium weight blanket. This keeps him out of any drafts and he creates his own heated cave with his body heat. He wakes up in the morning all nice and warm - just the way he likes it.

Nite nite, Ricky.


----------



## Toffee170221

‘What did I do with my Havanese today’…and 3 times a day, every day at the moment?? It is wet, wet, wet here in the East of England and has been for well over 2 weeks now. 3 walks a day = 3 clean-ups / washes x 3 blow drys x 3 brush outs = one Havanese pup growing ever more patient by the day and one owner thinking maybe this Winter wasn’t the best time to try a longer coat 🤣🤣


----------



## NotAMuggle

During our lunch walk Piper squirrel-watched with rapt attention in the big grass field, occassionally chasing them. She also played a bit of fetch and keepaway with her ball. On the way back we ran into one of her many good neighborhod buddies, Coco. They wrestled around for awhile.

Piper especially enjoys Coco because he lets her be her rambunctious, bossy self - Coco happily squiggles around on his back as Pipes launches on and off of him:



http://imgur.com/7vZHEUr



Afterwards/presently:


----------



## krandall

That's a riot! Coco doesn't even bother to get up in between! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill

NotAMuggle said:


> During our lunch walk Piper squirrel-watched with rapt attention in the big grass field, occassionally chasing them. She also played a bit of fetch and keepaway with her ball. On the way back we ran into one of her many good neighborhod buddies, Coco. They wrestled around for awhile.


Perry is still convinced that he can catch one of those pesky robins when we're out on our walks  We've got a bunch of very fat robins here... but they still manage to keep at least a few feet away from him at all times,


----------



## LWalks

NotAMuggle said:


> During our lunch walk Piper squirrel-watched with rapt attention in the big grass field, occassionally chasing them. She also played a bit of fetch and keepaway with her ball. On the way back we ran into one of her many good neighborhod buddies, Coco. They wrestled around for awhile.
> 
> Piper especially enjoys Coco because he lets her be her rambunctious, bossy self - Coco happily squiggles around on his back as Pipes launches on and off of him:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7vZHEUr
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards/presently:
> 
> View attachment 177594


She’s such a cutie and I love that she dominates play like that! And nothing better than a happily exhausted puppy!


----------



## LWalks

We took a weekend trip down the coast to Santa Barbara, which was the perfect pup-friendly trip! An awesome dog-friendly beach, and tons of restaurants, wineries, breweries with great outdoor patios that are super dog-friendly.


















And being good little dining companions last night! (total exhaustion from the beach helped the little one act more like her angel big brother always does in situations like this!)


----------



## NotAMuggle

LWalks said:


> We took a weekend trip down the coast to Santa Barbara, which was the perfect pup-friendly trip! An awesome dog-friendly beach, and tons of restaurants, wineries, breweries with great outdoor patios that are super dog-friendly.
> View attachment 177598
> 
> 
> View attachment 177599
> 
> 
> And being good little dining companions last night! (total exhaustion from the beach helped the little one act more like her angel big brother always does in situations like this!)
> 
> View attachment 177600
> 
> 
> View attachment 177601


Looks beautiful and they are too cute!!! I've yet to take Piper to a beach, but based on how many havs here seem to love it, I have to give it a try it!


----------



## Syllean

I took Worf for a walk to the park this morning and we ran around in the field chasing rabbits for the better part of half an hour. He was eager to continue but I was too tired. After watching some TV and playing a bit of Nintendo, I dethatched part of my back lawn (part because I was too tired again - I might be getting old and I'm not sure when this happened) to clean up a spot to play. Worf hated this part because I wouldn't let him eat the 130L of dead grass. After bagging the grass we played the new flirt pole I ordered recently and Worf chased that thing in circles until he was ready to drop. He's napping on the floor beside me now. 



DogFather said:


> This afternoon we went to Home Depot to pick up some supplies for a project I'm working on. The staff at HD know him by name and want to fist bump him. Later we will go to WabaGrill to pick up a couple of Chicken Bowl specials for supper.


I'm so Jealous that Home Depot customers in the US can bring their dogs into the store. They don't allow it in Canada unless its a service dog.


----------



## Miss Frizzle

Syllean said:


> I took Worf for a walk to the park this morning and we ran around in the field chasing rabbits for the better part of half an hour. He was eager to continue but I was too tired. After watching some TV and playing a bit of Nintendo, I dethatched part of my back lawn (part because I was too tired again - I might be getting old and I'm not sure when this happened) to clean up a spot to play. Worf hated this part because I wouldn't let him eat the 130L of dead grass. After bagging the grass we played the new flirt pole I ordered recently and Worf chased that thing in circles until he was ready to drop. He's napping on the floor beside me now.
> 
> 
> I'm so Jealous that Home Depot customers in the US can bring their dogs into the store. They don't allow it in Canada unless its a service dog.


Canadian Tire allows it! Great for socialization.


----------

